# Identifying condensing unit size



## TexasKid (Jun 19, 2008)

Hello HVAC pros:

Where do you look on a Trane condensing unit to determine if it's a 3.5 ton, 4 ton, etc?

This one's about 3 or 4 years old, not sure how to tell.

Thanks!

TK


----------



## CraigFL (Jun 20, 2008)

1 ton = 12,000BTUs so typically, in the unit model number is the BTU rating.  So if your model has a 48 in it, it will be a 4Ton unit(48,000 BTU). 3.5Ton = 42,000 BTU so look for a "42".


----------



## TexasKid (Jun 20, 2008)

Thanks. I looked it up on internet, too. Sounds simple enough!


----------

